# HCPC code for Depo-SubQ Provera 104



## bmapc2 (Jan 24, 2014)

in need of HCPC code for this injection please.


----------



## StacyGalloway (Jan 28, 2014)

J1050 - INJECTION, medroxyprogestrone acetate, 1mg


----------

